

Andrew Sullivan on revenue for journalism, why advertising is bad - eevilspock
http://www.capitalnewyork.com/article/media/2014/10/8553987/60-second-interview-andrew-sullivan-founding-editor-dish

======
eevilspock
That advertising gives us all free news is a lie:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8458522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8458522)

